# Solved: PowerPoint MCI Problem



## mstyers (Jun 10, 2004)

I hope someone can help me. I am getting an MCI Error when I try to play am mp3 file in a PowerPoint Presentation. The error says "The specified file can not be played on the specified MCI device. The file may be corrupt, not in the correct format, or no fil". The error message gets cut off there. The files have been playing in the presentation before, and they play in various players with out a problem. I have not loaded any new software.

I am using MS Office PowerPoint 2003 SP2 on an XP machine.

Any idea how I can resolve this problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mstyers (Jun 10, 2004)

Looks like the problem is that PowerPoint will only play .wav files. The way I got around it was to use a utility CDex from http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/cdexos/ that will convert the header from a .mp3 file to a .wav header. After that PowerPoint thinks it is a .wav file and will play it just fine. The file keeps the same size and bit rate.


----------

